
The FBI Bought a 'Tool' to Hack San Bernardino Shooter's iPhone - molecule
http://fortune.com/2016/04/07/comey-apple-fbi/
======
2close4comfort
The new tagline "The TOOL's tool for accessing the iPhone."

